# Doberman or Shepherd?



## Vastator

I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two. 
Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill? 
Doberman, or Shepherd?


----------



## skye

Shepherd.


----------



## Moonglow

both work well....


----------



## Vastator

I like the short fur; and as such,  am leaning toward the Doberman. However, I am interested in hearing other folks experiences with these breeds.


----------



## skye

We had German Shepherds while growing up and they are wonderful dogs....loyal, fearless, intelligent  and loving.


----------



## depotoo

I agree with Skye.   I think they are less temperamental  than the dobies I have known, also.
Black labs are also wonderful family dogs and very protective as well.


----------



## Vastator

depotoo said:


> I agree with Skye.   I think they are less temperamental  than the dobies I have known, also.
> Black labs are also wonderful family dogs and very protective as well.


While I love a Lab as much as the next guy; I don't think it quite measures up to the task at hand.
However...Also getting a Lab...  Bah! See what you did?


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?



Whichever one you like better?  Maybe you should let your kids decide!


----------



## depotoo

Sorry!  

We had 4 black labs at once,  mom & dad showed up at our house one day, never found the owners, and she was pregnant.  Kept mom, dad, and 2 pups. Now down to the mom and a pup, 14 & 15 years old.  Very much family dogs, but when someone comes to the door, they go nuts at the window.  Scares people to death.  They are fine if we let people in.  At the fence though, they will go nuts, even with people we know, until once again we let them in.  They can't put their fingers through the fence.  At their age they don't hear as well, though.


Vastator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Skye.   I think they are less temperamental  than the dobies I have known, also.
> Black labs are also wonderful family dogs and very protective as well.
> 
> 
> 
> While I love a Lab as much as the next guy; I don't think it quite measures up to the task at hand.
> However...Also getting a Lab...  Bah! See what you did?
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

If you wanted a TRULY scary dog, you could go for the XXL pitbull.    Sure to scare any intruders away with a mere snarl, I'm sure.  Lol.  They are enormous and muscular.  They could easily bite bad guys heads off.


----------



## Claudette

Vastator said:


> I like the short fur; and as such,  am leaning toward the Doberman. However, I am interested in hearing other folks experiences with these breeds.


 
Shepherd.

Dobie breeders have pretty much bred the protectivness out of the Doberman since the 70's.

The GSD is the best. They are great in Shutzhund which is protection training because the breed can do it all. The bite work, tracking and obedience.

Definetely go with the Shepherd. I have for over forty years.


----------



## koshergrl

Dobies are still very smart..and they can be very timid as well, which can give them the instinct they need to be good protectors. It's a different mindset than the Shepherds, but equally effective. 

I love both. The hair on a dobie makes them lower maintenance. With a GSD you will go through an extended period of challenging herding/biting (heeling, specifically)/chewing behaviors when they're pups that can be spectacularly destructive and/or painful, for a bit. They are very smart, so they train out of it quickly, but it will get your blood pumping for a while. Plan on losing some furniture and some shoes, and prepare for some jumping...teach the kids how to discourage it without actually stimulating more aggressive behavior.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?



Shepard. No coincidence they're what military and law enforcement use and Dobermans aren't.


----------



## koshergrl

Dobermans are currently banned from Army housing. The Army can be stupid just like everybody else.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Vastator

koshergrl said:


>


Semper Fi!


----------



## koshergrl

You will be well served by either a Dobie or a GSD. They're both wonderful.


----------



## strollingbones

gsd are nervous biters....i would go with the doberman.....of course i have had dobermans for over 30 years or more.....they are protective of the family esp the wee ones....


----------



## koshergrl

I love them both. 

I'm going to have to put Mylo down


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Not true that you need some muscle breed  to get protection. 

Both your choices have a lot of health problems due to overbreeding. Go to the shelter and look for the dog that speaks to your heart. 

If you want a purebred, be very careful. Get a vet check and guarantee. Hips, elbows, see the patents and talk to previous buyers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Black Dog

I recommend you have some very good liability insurance if you're going to get a guard dog.


----------



## koshergrl

The best family guard dogs aren't trained to be guard dogs.


----------



## strollingbones

i saw this and thought of this tread:


----------



## BoSoxGal

I wholeheartedly agree with the suggestion to rescue a mutt from your local shelter.

For the past 13 years I've shared my life with a shepherd mix I rescued from the shelter; she's incredibly protective by instinct alone and her bark scares off any potential intruders.  She has many behavioral characteristics of a GSD, but the shorter hair and coloring of a Doberman.

(As I'm sure you already know, Dobermans and Rottweilers were bred from GSDs originally.) 

She's been very healthy, nothing but regular check-ups and dental cleanings, and most people informed of her age can't believe it, as she still looks and acts like a much younger dog.

During the same period of time I've seen many friends with purebred dogs of all brands have to deal with untimely death due to cancer and other diseases, or disabilities and _very _expensive surgeries due to hip dysplasia.  It's very sad how many 'reputable breeders' don't actually breed reputably - whether out or greed or ignorance, who knows.  My sister's purebred GSD bitch died at only 7 years old from disease after they'd invested many hundreds in vet care after many hundreds to buy her in the first place.  

As to the comment that you'll lose furniture, shoes, etc. with a puppy - not if you crate train, which fits excellently with a pup's den instincts and avoids all kinds of aggravations.  Even an older dog can and should be crate trained.


----------



## strollingbones

good point.....i have over 4 k in my current doberman....he had to have a knee done...and they have to have the large athletic one....


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Roadrunner

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?


A German Shepherd is the finest dog a man can own.

I would not even consider a Doberman; I'd leave a sleeping infant with even half way trained Shepherd.


----------



## strollingbones

why you trashing the doberman...are you just an asshole who has never owned one?


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> If you wanted a TRULY scary dog, you could go for the XXL pitbull.    Sure to scare any intruders away with a mere snarl, I'm sure.  Lol.  They are enormous and muscular.  They could easily bite bad guys heads off.


Scary, and unreliable and dangerous.

Too many idiots have them.

If one shows up here, I'd shoot him on sight.


----------



## strollingbones

i got it...just an asshole


----------



## Rotagilla

Vastator said:


> I like the short fur; and as such,  am leaning toward the Doberman. However, I am interested in hearing other folks experiences with these breeds.



Your climate matters.
I wouldn't want a long haired dog in the deep south or a short haired dog in the extreme north.


----------



## Roadrunner

strollingbones said:


> why you trashing the doberman...are you just an asshole who has never owned one?


I did not trash Dobermans.

I just would not have one, and have had many German shepherds.

Why are you suggesting I am an asshole, you one of those tough talking freaks that hides behind a vicious attack dog IRL?


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?
> 
> 
> 
> A German Shepherd is the finest dog a man can own.
> 
> I would not even consider a Doberman; I'd leave a sleeping infant with even half way trained Shepherd.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't leave an infant or a small child alone with ANY dogs at all.  That is just not a good idea.  Even if the dog is gentle, he/she could lie on top of the child or anything kind of accident could happen.  Always supervise your children around your pets.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted a TRULY scary dog, you could go for the XXL pitbull.    Sure to scare any intruders away with a mere snarl, I'm sure.  Lol.  They are enormous and muscular.  They could easily bite bad guys heads off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary, and unreliable and dangerous.
> 
> Too many idiots have them.
> 
> If one shows up here, I'd shoot him on sight.
Click to expand...


I am of the belief that a dog is only vicious if it's raised to be vicious.  I've known some big scary-looking dogs that were really just just big babies and like their tummies scratched like any other dogs.  

I've never known a dog like the above, but I imagine it's the same.


----------



## BoSoxGal

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted a TRULY scary dog, you could go for the XXL pitbull.    Sure to scare any intruders away with a mere snarl, I'm sure.  Lol.  They are enormous and muscular.  They could easily bite bad guys heads off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary, and unreliable and dangerous.
> 
> Too many idiots have them.
> 
> If one shows up here, I'd shoot him on sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am of the belief that a dog is only vicious if it's raised to be vicious.  I've known some big scary-looking dogs that were really just just big babies and like their tummies scratched like any other dogs.
> 
> I've never known a dog like the above, but I imagine it's the same.
Click to expand...


Go to dogsbite.org  and read about Dax, a little boy torn to pieces by pit bulls raised well and treated well - pulled from the arms of the dogs' owner, who was also attacked trying to save the boy's life. 

Dogs are unpredictable and there are many, many cases of dogs attacking humans despite having zero history of aggression or maltreatment by humans. Pit bulls and Rottweilers cause most fatal attacks because they don't bite & retreat, they keep biting.

I love my dogs, but I would never leave them unattended with a child. Dogs - ALL DOGS - are unpredictable and capable of causing harm.


----------



## BoSoxGal

GSDs are a wonderful breed, IF well bred. The widespread breeding of them, though, has resulted in many poor examples of the breed that exhibit dog aggression and even misplaced human aggression. If you really want a good GSD, you should expect to pay @$1k for the pup and even then, you should very carefully research the breeder and talk to folks who have pups from the same bitch and sire yours would come from.

Shepherd mixes are in abundance at shelters, cost @ $100-200 to adopt, and would likely be healthier and more even tempered than all but the most expensive & reputable purebred.

There's a lot of good info on the web detailing how breeder associations (AKC, etc.) have actually facilitated poor breeding practices. It's scary stuff.


----------



## strollingbones

i have had dobermans for decades none violent......all protective of myself and more importantly my child....pits are not for me but i dont care for chows either.....but know a lot of dog owners who are loyal to their breeds...no not a computer bad ass just dont like anyone to trash the dobermans i love


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Roadrunner said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?
> 
> 
> 
> A German Shepherd is the finest dog a man can own.
> 
> I would not even consider a Doberman; I'd leave a sleeping infant with even half way trained Shepherd.
Click to expand...


Roadrunner

Almost every time we hear of a child being killed by a dog, the clueless idiot owner will say some dumb thing like, "I don't know, he was always fine before".

Do not ever ever ever ever leave a baby alone with a dog, even a dog you THINK you know.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Roadrunner said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> why you trashing the doberman...are you just an asshole who has never owned one?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not trash Dobermans.
> 
> I just would not have one, and have had many German shepherds.
> 
> Why are you suggesting I am an asshole, you one of those tough talking freaks that hides behind a vicious attack dog IRL?
Click to expand...


You're more than an asshole. YOu're a stupid fool who has said he would shoot a dog on sight AND would leave a baby along with a "half-way trained" GSD.

You don't get dumber than that. 

And, if your dog gets out of your yard, how will you feel if some jerk like you blasts the life out of him on sight?


----------



## ChrisL

bigskygal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted a TRULY scary dog, you could go for the XXL pitbull.    Sure to scare any intruders away with a mere snarl, I'm sure.  Lol.  They are enormous and muscular.  They could easily bite bad guys heads off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary, and unreliable and dangerous.
> 
> Too many idiots have them.
> 
> If one shows up here, I'd shoot him on sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am of the belief that a dog is only vicious if it's raised to be vicious.  I've known some big scary-looking dogs that were really just just big babies and like their tummies scratched like any other dogs.
> 
> I've never known a dog like the above, but I imagine it's the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to dogsbite.org  and read about Dax, a little boy torn to pieces by pit bulls raised well and treated well - pulled from the arms of the dogs' owner, who was also attacked trying to save the boy's life.
> 
> Dogs are unpredictable and there are many, many cases of dogs attacking humans despite having zero history of aggression or maltreatment by humans. Pit bulls and Rottweilers cause most fatal attacks because they don't bite & retreat, they keep biting.
> 
> I love my dogs, but I would never leave them unattended with a child. Dogs - ALL DOGS - are unpredictable and capable of causing harm.
Click to expand...


No thank you.    If it's all the same to you, I'd rather not read such a story.  

I agree, children should never be left unattended with any dogs.


----------



## BoSoxGal

I certainly understand! Sadly, there are many, many stories at dogsbite.org that are heart wrenching to read - babies killed and adults maimed for life, sometimes by the Fido they raised and adored from puppyhood.

My overall point was that while I once also believed that bad/vicious dogs - or rather, the bad/vicious acts of dogs - were the result of bad dog owners, not inherently bad dogs, I've learned that it's not true at all. 

Far too many dog maulings of other dogs and people have  been at the fangs of dogs who were raised to be sweet family pets and always acted that way, until something snapped and they became killers. That's a scarier reality than the truth that even good people can end up with a dog that mauls.

This is off topic to the 'Doberman or GSD' topic of this thread, but I think we all need to rethink our relationships to dogs in this society, and what we thing we know about them and how they 'tick'. 

Again, I'm a HUGE dog lover - as I write this post I'm snuggled in bed with the aforementioned shepherd mix rescue, and the Australian shepherd/blue heeler/?? Rez dog rescue who joined our pack 2 years ago - but I've learned through personal experience that a dog you deeply love and have trained well can act in ways that you never predicted. Never trust any dog 100%.

It was just a few months ago I read about a Belgian Malinois LEO dog that bit a human LEO in the face while he was posing for a picture with the dog.  LEO agencies put big $$$ into buying and training their dogs, and even they can bite for no apparent reason, without any real provocation.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Claudette said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the short fur; and as such,  am leaning toward the Doberman. However, I am interested in hearing other folks experiences with these breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shepherd.
> 
> Dobie breeders have pretty much bred the protectivness out of the Doberman since the 70's.
> 
> The GSD is the best. They are great in Shutzhund which is protection training because the breed can do it all. The bite work, tracking and obedience.
> 
> Definetely go with the Shepherd. I have for over forty years.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me? My Dobermans are extremely protective. Guard dogs. They even seem to know what I mean when they would alert me to someone outside and I'd say "What good guard dogs!" They knew what they were doing and they were proud of it and appreciated the recognition. Brilliant dogs. My Greta died a year ago, but I still have Hannah.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oh, and as far as trusting dogs...I would trust both of my Dobermans with my life. After all, that's the specific purpose they were bred for...personal protection. Greta used to get ahold of a shoe or something and then growl at me when I'd try to get it from her. So one day I just stuck my hand in her mouth and said, "What're you going to do? Bite Mommy????"  Of course, she didn't bite Mommy. She looked at me with renewed respect after that, though, because she realized I wasn't the least bit afraid of her.  God, how I miss that dog.


----------



## ninja007

why are people so afraid of dogs?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Go rescue a dog from the spca.  They will love you like no other dog and you will be saving a life.


----------



## Stephanie

Shepard all the way. though I like Dobermans too

My last dog. Half Shepard half Husky. Had to put her down in 06 from cancer.





Shepard's do have a lot of problems with their back haunches.


----------



## strollingbones

so do dobermans unfortunately the 'pure' breeds all have problems


----------



## ChrisL

Stephanie said:


> Shepard all the way. though I like Dobermans too
> 
> My last dog. Half Shepard half Husky. Had to put her down in 06 from cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shepard's do have a lot of problems with their back haunches.



What a beautiful doggy though!    I have to admit that, as far as looks go, I definitely prefer the German shepherd.


----------



## Stephanie

ChrisL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shepard all the way. though I like Dobermans too
> 
> My last dog. Half Shepard half Husky. Had to put her down in 06 from cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shepard's do have a lot of problems with their back haunches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful doggy though!    I have to admit that, as far as looks go, I definitely prefer the German shepherd.
Click to expand...


yep. I've always been partial to Shepard's. Not only one the smartest but beautiful and gentle  

Unless trained for other jobs, then LOOK OUT


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

i still vote doberman


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

My sweet Greta. Definitely beautiful, definitely smart. Unfortunately, she got that dilated cardiomyopathy that Dobermans are so prone to. And it's always fatal. Looking into her eyes was like gazing into the eyes of a very old and wise soul.


----------



## ChrisL

Kooshdakhaa said:


> My sweet Greta. Definitely beautiful, definitely smart. Unfortunately, she got that dilated cardiomyopathy that Dobermans are so prone to. And it's always fatal. Looking into her eyes was like gazing into the eyes of a very old and wise soul.
> View attachment 35622



What a sweet looking doggy!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Meet Noah the hero German Shepherd who took a bullet to save his family - AOL.com


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Meet Noah the hero German Shepherd who took a bullet to save his family - AOL.com



Sad that he died.


----------



## Maxx

GSDs  and Dobermans are great dogs. If you are looking for that type of dog, you should also be looking at Rottweilers IMO.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?


Shepherd, absolutely no doubt about it.

Dobermans are for used car lots and such, they are loners and do fine alone.

Shepherds are like sweet people who become part of the family.

There is nothing loving about a Doberman.

You would regret it until the day you had to shoot the son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Roadrunner

strollingbones said:


> why you trashing the doberman...are you just an asshole who has never owned one?


No.  I did live down the street from a woman whose calf was stripped of flesh bare to the bone by one.

Her own dog.


----------



## Roadrunner

Luddly Neddite said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?
> 
> 
> 
> A German Shepherd is the finest dog a man can own.
> 
> I would not even consider a Doberman; I'd leave a sleeping infant with even half way trained Shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roadrunner
> 
> Almost every time we hear of a child being killed by a dog, the clueless idiot owner will say some dumb thing like, "I don't know, he was always fine before".
> 
> Do not ever ever ever ever leave a baby alone with a dog, even a dog you THINK you know.
Click to expand...

At 66 next week, I doubt I will be having any babies.


----------



## Roadrunner

ninja007 said:


> why are people so afraid of dogs?


I am not afraid of dogs.

Never met a dog I could not stare down.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## featherlite

Id say German Shepard (only because I'm more familiar with them)  
Ive worked at a vet hospital for 5 years and have only seen one Doberman. Seen many Pits, Rottweilers, Shepards & a few chows.
Obviously a great owner knows each dog has a unique personality while at the same time takes into consideration breed traits that are common.
Hey, get a Belgian Malinois...they are beautiful, loyal, energetic and...   intense. lol


----------



## strollingbones

haters gotta hate.....i love dobies....i have had them for over 34 years now.....not one growl towards me or the family...great protectors however to those who are not from the family and not loners...i always have at least two dogs..and the dobies always fit in...granted as alpha male


----------



## featherlite

strollingbones said:


> haters gotta hate.....i love dobies....i have had them for over 34 years now.....not one growl towards me or the family...great protectors however to those who are not from the family and not loners...i always have at least two dogs..and the dobies always fit in...granted as alpha male



I dont hate dobermans at all. I think they are beautiful dogs...I just never see them.


----------



## Roadrunner

TheGreatGatsby said:


>




I love them.

Will get another one some day.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?



Doberman.


----------



## strollingbones

*Shepherd #3 *
German Shepherds are loyal and defensive, so they are perfect as guard and law enforcement dogs. But this kind of dominant, aggressive behavior is not great around little ones. They are also so intelligent that when they feel bored they can become overly rambunctious. German Shepherds are responsible for 63 attacks on children.

http://dog-breeds.findthebest.com/s....cm.ob.dt.2604&utm_term=dt#12-German-Shepherd


i will now point out that dobermans did not make this list......so yall can fuck off...thank you


----------



## HUGGY

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?



I had a male blue Doby 132 lbs.  The smartest bravest dog I have ever had contact with.  Had him seven years.  I could take him anywhere and he was a perfect gentleman.  I could leave him with friends when I had to travel without him.  I keep saying "Him" because for pesonal protection you want the mindset of the top dog.  Now here is what you need to look for in a Doby.  It's all in the shape of the skull.  The Doby's with small skulls tend to be skittish and less intelligent than the ones with bigger heads. The big headed one's just seem to be more relaxed. 

Sheppards are great dogs also.  Their hair is longer and requires more maintenance to keep clean enough to not smell like a dog which not all people enjoy.

Now my current occupation requires contact with bad people several times a night every night and I would trade my 125lb red nose male and 70lb blue female pit bulls for ANY breed.  I haven't seen the dog or man my pits couldn't take down.  They just don't know what the word back off or quit means.  Pits like mine ARE NOT for everyone.  But neither is an AK 47 needed for most home defense weapons.  

If you live a long way from a speedy police response and have anything worth stealing I would recommend the extra large pit bulls.  They will at least hold off ANY intruder/s until you can position yourself with a firearm to complete the defense of what you hold dear.


----------



## Mineva

Shepherd. I had a shepherd before and she was incredible clever and friendly.


----------



## strollingbones

huggy means he would not trade his pits.....mistyped.....

go with the dobie..damn it

i love them and i stay with males...the females are just really territorial


----------



## strollingbones

a pic is worth a thousand words


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> I'm getting a dog and have narrowed it down to the two.
> Her function will primarily be that of a companion/family dog. However; she will be receiving professional personal protection training.
> So what are your opinions on which better fits the bill?
> Doberman, or Shepherd?


Dobies give me the creeps but I have never seen them do anything wrong. Personally I would pick Shepherd.


----------



## Asclepias

strollingbones said:


> a pic is worth a thousand words


Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.


----------



## HUGGY

strollingbones said:


> huggy means he would not trade his pits.....mistyped.....
> 
> go with the dobie..damn it
> 
> i love them and i stay with males...the females are just really territorial



True story Bonsey!  Thanks for the edit.  I re read it too late to make that change.






This is my big male pit "Dre" with a friend of mine.  You can see from his demeanor that he is a wonderful companion as well as large enough to take care of bidness when the shit hits the fan.  Smart as a whip, loyal as anything on the planet, gentle with strangers unless they threaten.  One great dog.


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> a pic is worth a thousand words



Lol.  That's photoshopped.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't think of any dogs that I dislike honestly.  I like pretty much all animals.


----------



## strollingbones

ChrisL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  That's photoshopped.
Click to expand...


no its not.....lol.....we all let our little one run in front of dogs....but it made a funny pic

still go with the dobie


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  That's photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no its not.....lol.....we all let our little one run in front of dogs....but it made a funny pic
> 
> still go with the dobie
Click to expand...


I'm telling you, that's a phony picture.  That little girl is a meme.    She's called the "chubby bubbles girl" and is all over the internet.  For example . . .


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  That's photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no its not.....lol.....we all let our little one run in front of dogs....but it made a funny pic
> 
> still go with the dobie
Click to expand...


I can't decide.  I like all dogs.  It would come down to the dog's personality for me, I suppose.  Regarding the above meme, if I was to get a dog, I would want it to be a friendly and nice dog.  It's just too risky to have "guard" dogs or "attack" dogs nowadays.  If those dogs ever get lose and bite or maul a person or another pet . . . then the owner is screwed and so is the dog, so I would prefer a nice calm mellow dog.


----------



## featherlite

Asclepias said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
Click to expand...


True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .


----------



## Asclepias

featherlite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
Click to expand...

I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.


----------



## featherlite

HUGGY said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> huggy means he would not trade his pits.....mistyped.....
> 
> go with the dobie..damn it
> 
> i love them and i stay with males...the females are just really territorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story Bonsey!  Thanks for the edit.  I re read it too late to make that change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my big male pit "Dre" with a friend of mine.  You can see from his demeanor that he is a wonderful companion as well as large enough to take care of bidness when the shit hits the fan.  Smart as a whip, loyal as anything on the planet, gentle with strangers unless they threaten.  One great dog.
Click to expand...


What an awesome dog! 
His canine message to criminals. "break into my house, I dare ya"  lol


----------



## featherlite

Asclepias said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
Click to expand...


We always have a handful of caution dogs on any given day. Yeah, he was an "extreme caution-don't handle without permission" tag.
I would never own a dog like that.


----------



## featherlite

ChrisL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  That's photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no its not.....lol.....we all let our little one run in front of dogs....but it made a funny pic
> 
> still go with the dobie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, that's a phony picture.  That little girl is a meme.    She's called the "chubby bubbles girl" and is all over the internet.  For example . . .
Click to expand...

   I thought Id seen that little girl before. Shes always in the wrong place at the wrong time. lol


----------



## strollingbones

expecting to see pics of dobie puppy any time now


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
Click to expand...


Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
Click to expand...

Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> a pic is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
Click to expand...


That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Caucasian dog. All kinds of bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
Click to expand...

I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about?  Are you okay?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. They resemble a grizzly bear.... looks & temperament .
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
Click to expand...


Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Are you okay?
Click to expand...

I'm talking about your post? Are you okay?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever met one that was not completely viscous to strangers.  They seem incapable of distinguishing a child from an adult too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
Click to expand...

Did you start drinking early today?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your post? Are you okay?
Click to expand...


I'm fine.  It's all in how a dog is raised.  Duh.  It's "vicious," not "viscous."  So one of your buddies has one.  WTF does that prove?  Oh, that's right, nothing, like most of your posts.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
Click to expand...


You're the one in full retard mode.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudiced against DOGS too, I see.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
Click to expand...


I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your post? Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine.  It's all in how a dog is raised.  Duh.  It's "vicious," not "viscous."  So one of your buddies has one.  WTF does that prove?  Oh, that's right, nothing, like most of your posts.
Click to expand...

You must not be fine. You asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you get confused or something?

Who said it proved anything? I asked if you ever saw a caucasian dog that was ok with strangers. I didnt condemn the breed. I just relayed my experience. Are you always this retarded?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dogs that cant figure out a child is harmless. They need to be put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your post? Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine.  It's all in how a dog is raised.  Duh.  It's "vicious," not "viscous."  So one of your buddies has one.  WTF does that prove?  Oh, that's right, nothing, like most of your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not be fine. You asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you get confused or something?
> 
> Who said it proved anything? I asked if you ever saw a caucasian dog that was ok with strangers. I didnt condemn the breed. I just relayed my experience. Are you always this retarded?
Click to expand...


Because, on the one hand you say, you don't know every Caucasian shepherd dog, and then proceed to say that you know one so this should be indicative of???  What?  Nothing, that's what.  Lol.  You are just crazy.  

I'll bet you hate it because it's called a "Caucasian shepherd."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all in how you raise your dog.  Raise a dog to be vicious, he's going to be vicious.  They are not smart enough to use critical-thinking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?
Click to expand...


I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your post? Are you okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine.  It's all in how a dog is raised.  Duh.  It's "vicious," not "viscous."  So one of your buddies has one.  WTF does that prove?  Oh, that's right, nothing, like most of your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not be fine. You asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you get confused or something?
> 
> Who said it proved anything? I asked if you ever saw a caucasian dog that was ok with strangers. I didnt condemn the breed. I just relayed my experience. Are you always this retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because, on the one hand you say, you don't know every Caucasian shepherd dog, and then proceed to say that you know one so this should be indicative of???  What?  Nothing, that's what.  Lol.  You are just crazy.
> 
> I'll bet you hate it because it's called a "Caucasian shepherd."  Lol.
Click to expand...

When did I say "this should be indicative of"?  Why would I hate a dog because of where it came from? Stop the computer cleaner huffing. Its eating your brain cells.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know every single Caucasian dog but the none of the ones I have seen were raised to be viscous.  Seems like its just their temperament. One of my buddies has one and he was ok with strangers until he got about 6-7 months old. Have you ever seen one that was ok with strangers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.
Click to expand...

You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Maybe you need to lay off the bottle for a while or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.
Click to expand...


You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you start drinking early today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.
Click to expand...

You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a drinker, nor am I a druggy, unlike yourself.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.
Click to expand...


  Keep telling yourself that if that's what makes you feel better.  Do you read your own stupid posts?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you were huffing computer cleaner? I dont get how you missed what I was talking about in response to your post.  Dont huff computer cleaner. It will mess you up. Your name is not Allison by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that if that's what makes you feel better.  Do you read your own stupid posts?
Click to expand...

I have read many of your drug induced posts.  I especially got a kick out of the one that asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you have a moment of drug induced paranoia at that moment?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already know what your name is.  Ass lips.  Because it's like you are farting instead of speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that if that's what makes you feel better.  Do you read your own stupid posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read many of your drug induced posts.  I especially got a kick out of the one that asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you have a moment of drug induced paranoia at that moment?
Click to expand...


If any one is drug-induced it would be you.  You are paranoid, think everyone is out to get you, try to come across as an internet tough guy, try to troll but suck at it . . . I could go on, but you're really not worth it ass lips.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understand fart? You must fart when you attempt to speak because you are replying to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that if that's what makes you feel better.  Do you read your own stupid posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read many of your drug induced posts.  I especially got a kick out of the one that asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you have a moment of drug induced paranoia at that moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If any one is drug-induced it would be you.  You are paranoid, think everyone is out to get you, try to come across as an internet tough guy, try to troll but suck at it . . . I could go on, but you're really not worth it ass lips.
Click to expand...

What makes you think I believe anyone is out to get me? I dont worry about stuff like that. I'm sorry I intimidate you. I just asked if you had ever seen a caucasian dog that was ok with strangers. Why that frightened you and made you think I was an internet tough guy mystifies me. I would suggest you stop huffing computer cleaner Allison. Your paranoia is really out of control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS.
I must be worth it. You keep talking "fart" with me


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fart.  Full of nothing but stinky hot air.    That's why I call you ass lips.
> 
> 
> 
> You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that if that's what makes you feel better.  Do you read your own stupid posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read many of your drug induced posts.  I especially got a kick out of the one that asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you have a moment of drug induced paranoia at that moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If any one is drug-induced it would be you.  You are paranoid, think everyone is out to get you, try to come across as an internet tough guy, try to troll but suck at it . . . I could go on, but you're really not worth it ass lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I believe anyone is out to get me? I dont worry about stuff like that. I'm sorry I intimidate you. I just asked if you had ever seen a caucasian dog that was ok with strangers. Why that frightened you and made you think I was an internet tough guy mystifies me. I would suggest you stop huffing computer cleaner Allison. Your paranoia is really out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> I must be worth it. You keep talking "fart" with me
Click to expand...


Oh please, your paranoid posts and threads are clear to anyone to figure out.  It's not as if you are some kind of mystery or something.    Most of your posts are pretty much the same.  Nothing new here.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call me ass lips because you like the mental image of kissing my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that if that's what makes you feel better.  Do you read your own stupid posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read many of your drug induced posts.  I especially got a kick out of the one that asked what I was talking about in response to your post. Did you have a moment of drug induced paranoia at that moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If any one is drug-induced it would be you.  You are paranoid, think everyone is out to get you, try to come across as an internet tough guy, try to troll but suck at it . . . I could go on, but you're really not worth it ass lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I believe anyone is out to get me? I dont worry about stuff like that. I'm sorry I intimidate you. I just asked if you had ever seen a caucasian dog that was ok with strangers. Why that frightened you and made you think I was an internet tough guy mystifies me. I would suggest you stop huffing computer cleaner Allison. Your paranoia is really out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> I must be worth it. You keep talking "fart" with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, your paranoid posts and threads are clear to anyone to figure out.  It's not as if you are some kind of mystery or something.    Most of your posts are pretty much the same.  Nothing new here.
Click to expand...

I think you are really hitting bottom. You are imagining lots of things. You must be paranoid from your computer cleaner Allison if you think my posts are paranoid. Can you show me an example of one of my paranoid posts?  While your at it why dont you show me where I said "this should be indicative of"? This should be interesting.


----------



## strollingbones

hush children.....the white dog does not care for the black one....we live in a white zone...by choice...and my ups driver was black.....he ask one time if my doberman would bite....in total honesty i had to reply that my dog had never seen a black person and that did concern me..we agreed he would just toss the packages on top of shed ...which he could reach from his truck....i also volunteered that the doberman is never left outside alone....one of us will always be home..if the doberman is out....just honk till we come out...


----------



## strollingbones

14 Things only German Shepherd owners know

still vote dobie


----------



## jon_berzerk

get a chow chow


----------

